# HONG KONG | Millennium City 8 | 160m | 33 fl x 2 | T/O



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

I made a post about this on the HK construction thread, but because I was able to find some renders online I think it would be alright to post this.

These 2 twin towers, part of the Millennium City development in Kwun Tong, are under construction with a date of completion in 2023. They will be 160 metres tall each and offer office and retail services, similar to the rest of the Millennium City development. This is stated to be Millennium City Phase 8. 
They are located at 98 How Ming Street.










Latest video on the development (credit to Drone Skyview Hong Kong):





Some screengrabs I took from the video (the buildings are in purple scaffolding):


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks for this. The towers have gone up quite quickly and are quite easily visible from their purple scaffolding.

9/4


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/28


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/11


----------



## ibraznikov (Jun 29, 2021)

The buildings surprise with their non-standard design. These buildings can be seen even from a great distance. They are very eye-catching.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/12


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/12


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/23


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/24


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/30


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/15


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/19


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/6


----------



## Car L (May 5, 2005)

220308as_005-220311_059 by Genuine007, on Flickr
*__*
Buildings that don't get posted often (HK) Part I or here | Part II or  here | Part III  | Part IV  | Part V
Artistic decorations inside and outside of the buildings


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/15


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/20


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/30


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/12


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/14


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------

